# Poorly Wood Pigeon. Oxford, England.



## 12sec1/4 (Aug 11, 2012)

My wife and I were just walking back home from shopping when a wood pigeon fell out of a tree...

I stood there and watched it and it just stayed put... Picked it up and carried it home 30 meters away. He couldn't fly (wings looked fine as he spread them) and legs looked fine as well.
He was looking around quite a lot which worried me as I had a dove die on me only 2 weeks ago... (could it be a fatal disease as the dove did the same thing).
The dove was attacked by another bird and flew into my garden looking for safety. My 6 chickens tried to savage it but I thought I got there in time.

Anyway, the wood pigeon is now in a box with water, straw bedding and Medicated Chick crumb (all I had for it). 

Any Ideas on why it could be "Dazed"?

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Will it be possible that you can put him back in the tree where the nest is, and secure the nest around with more twings. If it's so close to your home , you can go and check to see if mama or daddy wood pigeon comes to feed him. They do better jobs than us .If it's not coming to feed him, you can take him back in your house.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, it's a fully grown pigeon! No chance I'll be able to get into the tree anyway.
Most of them live in the Lalandi (sp?) behind the house and they are massive...

Hoping it pulls through tonight. Trying to get hold of my step mum as she's a vet but they seem to be out tonight.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please follow this ink to STABILIZE the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html*


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

12sec1/4 said:


> Well, it's a fully grown pigeon! No chance I'll be able to get into the tree anyway.
> Most of them live in the Lalandi (sp?) behind the house and they are massive...
> 
> Hoping it pulls through tonight. Trying to get hold of my step mum as she's a vet but they seem to be out tonight.
> ...


Woodies can be very deceptive by their size. (even more so than ferals)
If it is a fully grown bird then there is no way it would just fall out of the tree and not attempt to fly unless it is ill or injured.
If it is young & cannot fly, then it is possible it has dazed itself on the way down.
Does it have the white feathers around the sides of its neck ? 
if not then it is definately still a youngster, no matter on its size.
Can you post a pic of it ?


----------



## 12sec1/4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sadly, the little fella died in the night.

I shall get a photo up for you guys to tell me if it was a youngster or not..

It had tried to fly but without success.


Paul.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you follow the instructions from the link from Skyeking ? Birds are very fragile as the sooner we take action the better the chances to survive.

I am sorry it passed away. May be it had some internal hemmorage from the fall.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. If it was an adult it would have its white neck ring. This would be missing in fledgelings and juveniles.

Wood pigeons are less hardy than ferals and in my own experience succumb to diseases that we seldom see in ferals here in the UK, such as aspergillosis and rotavirus (I have had cause if death established by PM).


----------

